# Best builds, Watts and juice



## Nightwalker (22/4/16)

So for example, I find the following to be best.
Juice: vape alchemys pipe 
Build: dual 26g twisted 3mm ID kanthal
Watts: 60W
TC temp: N/A


----------



## Nightwalker (22/4/16)

Share your sweet secrets


----------



## Silver (22/4/16)

Nightwalker said:


> So for example, I find the following to be best.
> Juice: vape alchemys pipe
> Build: dual 26g twisted 3mm ID kanthal
> Watts: 60W
> TC temp: N/A



What atty?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (22/4/16)

I have a "goto" setup that just works perfectly

Its my mouth to lung "thumper setup" on the Reo/RM2

Juice - two thirds WB Blackbird, one third AV Bobas Bounty. Aka "Blackbobas". 18mg
Build - 0.45 ohm paracoil with 29g kanthal. (5 double wraps). 1.6mm ID. Jap cotton wick.
Atty - RM2 with stock airhole
Watts - about 35-39W depending on battery level

Crispy owing to the thin wire and small ID. Perfect vaporisation. Delicious flavour. Strong throat hit. Three toots and im sorted for at least 10 minutes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/16)

Juice - Tropical Ice
Build - 1,5mm micro coil 0.8Ω with rayon wick
Atty - Divo with 1,5mm airhole
Mod - REO

Juice - XXX
Build - cCell 0.9Ω Kanthal
Atty - Target Tank
Mod - Snow Wolf Mini

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (22/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Juice - Tropical Ice
> Build - 1,5mm micro coil 0.8Ω with rayon wick
> Atty - Divo with 1,5mm airhole
> Mod - REO
> ...



@Rob Fisher , that looks so simple and easy
Hides all the effort and pain from all the setups and juices you have tried to get to that combo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/16)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , that looks so simple and easy
> Hides all the effort and pain from all the setups and juices you have tried to get to that combo



Yip it does indeed... but I must say I have those 2 setups and no matter what the pain and anguish is with all the other crap I play with these two carry me through!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larry (22/4/16)

Juice - Crimmy's Key Lime Yoghurt and recently my own DIY version of this
Build - 2.4mm parallel 26g kanthal (7 wrap outer, 6 wrap inner)
Atty - Griffin RTA
Mod - Sigelei 150W

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (22/4/16)

I'm really interested in these 1.5mm ID's.
Everytime I try them I burn the cotton.
My go to build is :
2.5mm ID
316L SS 26 AWG
6 or 7 wraps
Usually 0.5 ohms unless it's dual coils then 0.25 ohms
Cotton bacon/fibre freaks depending on the juice.
For tanks I do the same but the ID goes to 3mm.
Juice Amazon by ELP.
The setup is fairly standard for almost all attys.
Edit: Roughly 40W and mostly all cyclones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/4/16)

Christos said:


> I'm really interested in these 1.5mm ID's.
> Everytime I try them I burn the cotton.
> My go to build is :
> 2.5mm ID
> ...



Hi @Christos, i tried the 1.6mm ID using stainlesss steel wire, but the resistance is about halved and too much power for that little diameter (and juice in the wick presumably) so it was not great. Too crisp and a bit of burning. I opened it up to 2mm and it was much better but then the crispness went away and it was too "dense" if that makes sense. Still a nice vape.

But for me for 1.6mm iD, the kanthal still seems to be in the sweet spot with regard to ohms versus the type of coil that i like. I probably have to experiment more with SS though.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (22/4/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Christos, i tried the 1.6mm ID using stainlesss steel wire, but the resistance is about halved and too much power for that little diameter (and juice in the wick presumably) so it was not great. Too crisp and a bit of burning. I opened it up to 2mm and it was much better but then the crispness went away and it was too "dense" if that makes sense. Still a nice vape.
> 
> But for me for 1.6mm iD, the kanthal still seems to be in the sweet spot with regard to ohms versus the type of coil that i like. I probably have to experiment more with SS though.


I never took heat flux into account. 
Thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## Cespian (22/4/16)

Mod: Noisy Cricket
Atty: Velocity
Build: Dual 14 Wrap 24gauge Kanthal over 3mm ID and Cotton Macon V2
Juice: DIY Lemon Creams or Larry's Milktart

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Larry (22/4/16)

Cespian said:


> Cotton Macon V2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/4/16)

Cespian said:


> Mod: Noisy Cricket
> Atty: Velocity
> Build: Dual 14 Wrap 24gauge Kanthal over 3mm ID and Cotton Macon V2
> Juice: DIY Lemon Creams or Larry's Milktart



What resistance is that @Cespian ?


----------



## Cespian (22/4/16)

Silver said:


> What resistance is that @Cespian ?



Comes out to between 0.75 and 0.83 usually. That cricket needs beastly builds.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (22/4/16)

Silver said:


> What atty?


Doesn't really matter theese days. I presume most of us have a dripper or a tank that can take decent builds

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/4/16)

Cespian said:


> Comes out to between 0.75 and 0.83 usually. That cricket needs beastly builds.



I vaped on someone's cricket the other day that had a 0.4 in 
My gosh
It was like a manic fire hydrant!
Lovely
Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (22/4/16)

Mod: RX200
Watts: 65 to 75
Atty: Griffin RTA 22mm
Build: Dual fused clapton (28ga x2 + 32ga kanthal) 6 wrap 0.28ohms 2.5mm cotton bacon v2
Juice: DIY Strawberry Milk

Mod: Cuboid
Watts: 55 to 65
Atty: Griffin RTA 22mm
Build: Dual 8 wrap spaced 24ga kanthal 0.3ohms 2.5mm japanese cotton pads
Juice: DIY Cinnamon Apple Roll

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cespian (22/4/16)

Silver said:


> I vaped on someone's cricket the other day that had a 0.4 in
> My gosh
> It was like a manic fire hydrant!
> Lovely
> Hehe



Haha, I can only imagine the spit back (if the wick was wet)

I fired a 0.5ohm build I had in the plume veil once... once... hehe. I reckon anything below 0.7 is asking for trouble. The best build I had for the Cricket was a 15wrap 26gauge Kanthal that came out to 1.1ohm... nice and tame. I dont build too tame for this mod though because thats what my regulated mods are for.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/4/16)

Cespian said:


> Haha, I can only imagine the spit back (if the wick was wet)
> 
> I fired a 0.5ohm build I had in the plume veil once... once... hehe. I reckon anything below 0.7 is asking for trouble. The best build I had for the Cricket was a 15wrap 26gauge Kanthal that came out to 1.1ohm... nice and tame. I dont build too tame for this mod though because thats what my regulated mods are for.



All I can say is that the 0.4 was vicious. It wasnt spit back - it was like a ferocious dragon woke up in there and kicked and screamed while blowing fireballs down my throat. I was surprised at the madness from such a small and "tame" looking device. Love the feel in the hand.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (22/4/16)

Silver said:


> All I can say is that the 0.4 was vicious. It wasnt spit back - it was like a ferocious dragon woke up in there and kicked and screamed while blowing fireballs down my throat. I was surprised at the madness from such a small and "tame" looking device. Love the feel in the hand.



Yip, kinda reminds me of a puffer fish. Looks cute and cuddly but probably one of the most dangerous things to encounter if not handled properly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

